# So Peaceful...So Beautiful



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

the sound of the water...the beautiful breeze...the soft sand; makes the bare feet feel good when walking on it...the beautiful shells...









Introducing Kat and the malts' very favorite place on earth: *The Beach*:wub::wub:

just take us to any beach and you will see 3 happy creatures  

The beach is a place where I can relax, run free, walk along the shore, build sand castles with the little ones, clear my mind, have a swim or sometimes, just wet my feet, and basically, have a good time ^_^ Needless to say, the beach is the malts' very fave place to be in too. I run and the monsters chase. Sometimes, Crystal will ZOOM FASTER than me until she passes me. Then presses on her brakes suddenly when she realizes that she is way ahead of her mommy, then zooms back to my direction until she reaches and hits my legs with her two front paws .. lol so hilarious to see her go WILD :HistericalSmiley: while making these weird and funny noises. Snowy chases me, but then prefers to meet new objects to sniff and new people and fluffs to meet if the beach ball wasn't with us. 

three days ago, I took the malts and lil bro to the beach. They had a blast. Malts enjoyed going crazy; bro enjoyed making sand castles and going to the water. I had my camera along, so snapped tones of pictures by the end of the day, including the above sand castle that was built! Here are few that I wanted to share that evening; but was not into going through the resizing and uploading .. Sometimes, loading, resizing and uploading pictures need the energy  but better later than never .. hope you enjoy the pictures of that day.

Here are my beach babies:wub::wub: (notice Crystal's sandy nose - pictures were taken by the end of their games at the beach)









Crystal is doing her "kissy face" impression in this picture. 








A brief fact about the above face impression of Crystal: One of Crystal's hobbies is give HUGE amount of kisses...more than the average kisses...you don't need to take a shower; Crystal will wash your face. She gives that face in the above (and bellow) picture when she can't reach you, so what she does is licks the air. That is why we call her the kissing machine...kissy is one of her nick names








Her brother is a kisser too, but not as crazy about kissing as Crystal is - in other words, he stops when it is time to stop and wont kiss the air like Crystal does.

For castle decoration, you need the help of these beautiful shells









Malts with their sand castle 


















End of the day









I had to snap a picture of the view of the sun-set... 
it looks more beautiful when seeing the sun set with the bare eyes; yet still, I couldn't resist.









Two last picture of the two monsters I just resized that were taken in that same day before going to the beach 


















I hope to share the rest of pictures that were taken in the coming days.. that is it for this thread 

hugs
Kat


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I loooooooooove your pictures. You take amazing pictures. The malts are beautiful---my favourite was the last two pictures of them running in action-----actually they were all my favourite !!! 
Must be fun cleaning the sand off them :w00t:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

poochie2 said:


> Must be fun cleaning the sand off them :w00t:


:HistericalSmiley: so fun that sometimes I wish I had 4 hands :HistericalSmiley: 

but I guess if it means to see them happy, then let it be  I can clean afterwards :chili:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like you had a great day! You make me really envy you! It's in the 40s here. Brr!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Yay another update on Snowy and Crystal!! The view is AMAZING!! Great job on the photos and the sand castle  You really live in paradise on earth =) Snowy still looks like a puppy in the second to last picture :wub: :wub: 

I enjoyed looking at the gorgeous pictures and reading through the story, thanks for sharing!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What great shots of the beach and your babies! They look like they're having a blast!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Miss_Annie said:


> Looks like you had a great day! You make me really envy you! It's in the 40s here. Brr!!


you are most welcome to take the sunshine and send us Brr weather  



yeagerbum said:


> Snowy still looks like a puppy in the second to last picture :wub: :wub:


among my two, Snowy is more into the goofy acts.. this boy is a nut case :HistericalSmiley: at the beach, he is more into socializing with everyone and everything new. In these beach pictures, all he does is pose. Wait until u see the rest of the pictures of that day (and video) of the two clowns. They can drive me crazy sometimes, but will talk about that in another thread..some day soon i hope.

Glad that you enjoyed these 



drclee said:


> What great shots of the beach and your babies! They look like they're having a blast!!


they sure did ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Such great pictures!!! I love the beach as well - (I really believe I belong in Hawaii: notice: Aolani). I love that you can take your pups to the beach. Love the running shots too. Looks like Snowy is having a blast adn look at Crystal go!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Aaaawwww, lovely piccies!!! I sure miss living near the beach, but we never found nearly as many shells as you guys - WOW!!! Sounds like a super fun and relaxing day...and the perfect way to wake up (doggy kisses)! Thanks for sharing a slice of your life!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG I LOVE the pictures where they are both airborne hhahahahah so cute :wub: :wub: :wub:

And I love love the pictures of the beach. I only get to see the beach one week outta the year, so I envy you!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are fantastic pictures...Snowy and Crystal look as though they had a great time!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I always love seeing your pics, Kat but I *loveeeee* the sand on Crystal's nose! So cute!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> Such great pictures!!! I love the beach as well - (I really believe I belong in Hawaii: notice: Aolani)


awwh at Aolani:wub: 

beach and maltese: two of the things that we both love  awesome :thumbsup:



maltlovereileen said:


> Aaaawwww, lovely piccies!!! I sure miss living near the beach, but we never found nearly as many shells as you guys - WOW!!! Sounds like a super fun and relaxing day...and the perfect way to wake up (doggy kisses)! Thanks for sharing a slice of your life!


Glad that you enjoyed 

that specific spot does have a lot of shells. 

Yes, I can't escape Crystal's free showers :wub:



SugarBob62 said:


> OMG I LOVE the pictures where they are both airborne hhahahahah so cute :wub: :wub: :wub:


 flying maltese pictures are always my fave 



donnad said:


> They are fantastic pictures...Snowy and Crystal look as though they had a great time!


glad that you liked them  yes, indeed, they had a blast ^_^



angelgirl599 said:


> I *loveeeee* the sand on Crystal's nose! So cute!


:wub: :wub: 

hugs
Kat


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Kat,
Talk about serenity!!! Gorgeous. How adorable are Crystal and Snowy?!!!

I love the beach, too. I just pray my face doesn't turn into an accordion with so many wrinkles. Yes, sunscreen is the key. Or, plastic surgery. LOL
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat, what fun.........I am so glad you enjoyed yourself with the babies and your brother. It looked like such a wonderful time!! Love the tongue shots and the last two of the action~~~~such beautiful, healthy babies soaking up the sunshine!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

What a great bunch of photos of an adorable pair of fluffs! :wub::wub::wub:

I SO wish Button enjoyed the beach as much as I do. But she so hates getting her Little Royal Feet wet that I no longer bother to take her there. It doesn't seem worth the long drive to have to spend the day trying to coerce her into getting past the dry sand to the high-tide line, only to have her run back to it... and then STILL have to bathe the dry sand out when we get home. :w00t:

What a joy to have your babies enjoy the beach! :wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Wait until u see the rest of the pictures of that day (and video) of the two clowns. They can drive me crazy sometimes, but will talk about that in another thread..some day soon i hope.


:w00t::w00t: new video?! can't wait to see them!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Fab. shots Kat  Snowy in mid air is awesome. You have a good eye.

The beach is fun for sure. I am looking forward to taking Lola out to the beach soon. Just moved to where there are beaches so won't be long. (after all the unpacking I will hopefully have time for pics).


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow those shots were beautiful ...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! Gorgeous pics Kat!
I don't live near a beach - you're so lucky!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They look like they're having a blast,love the kissy face and the sand on her nose. Sasha is a kissenator too,kisses the air if she can't kiss anything else. Looking forward to those kissies.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Gorgeous! I can see why it's their favorite place. 

You take such beautiful pictures!


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh those are great pics. Do you live on the beach? The beach is just lovely!!!
I also was wondering how you get that sand out..YIKES!!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG Kat, what awesome pictures of Snowy:wub: & Crystal :wub: & the beach. Love the action shots & love the expressions on those sweet loveable faces as they run with such enthusiasm. Totally adorable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kat oh my gosh, so how far is the ocean from you? I can't believe you have so many shells on the beach. It's so hard to even find one where we go in the summer.
I loved everyone of of your pictures, but I have to say the one of Crystal giving her kisses in the air is just to precious.:wub: Crystal you can send awntie all the kisses you want.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Love these photos Kat!! They always look like they're having a a great time!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kat ... I am always in awe of your beautiful pictures of Snowy and Crystal. I love the beach pictures! Snowy and Crystal look so adorable and happy sitting next to their sand and seashell castle. :wub::wub: You are right ... the shells are beautiful!

Sometime I would love to see a picture of you holding precious Snowy and Crystal.:wub:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Love the photos! Looks like a fun day! I love beach too!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

oh,kat, ican almost smell the ocean air with your lovely narrative and gorgeous pictures of Crystal and Snowy! it is in the 40's here. Brrr.. please forgive my partial lack of puncuation but halle is sleeping in 1 of my arms. Thankyou so much for sharing. i can hardly wait to introduce Halle to the beach. you are a great motivator.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Great pictures Kat. Love the two last ones.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

All I can say is OMG!!!!! What beautiful pictures...gorgeous fluffs...I am envying you looking at that beach....I miss the beach. I've lived in the desert for 33 years now...still miss the beach. I try to go to Ca. once a year and used to go to Rocky Pt. Mexico. Well, I guess I said more than OMG. The last two pics were great too!


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL pictures!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, really amazing pics of your both Cutie's, Kat! 

It's so much fun to see Snowy and Crystal enjoying the beach time! :aktion033:

My favourite shots are the last two ones! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Great shots! Your amazing :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

_Absolutely beautiful!_ I printed the shells for my wall at the office before I even finished reading your email....what a beautiful day, the colours and lighting are amazing. Now I have to check the printer and hope that it captured those colours (and then get back to work).


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I love your photography! I grew up in So Cal snd love the beach. No beaches in Tennessee....boo.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for your sweet words everyone:grouphug: 

I am happy to read that you liked the pictures.

I can see that we have beach lovers here too  



KAG said:


> I love the beach, too. I just pray my face doesn't turn into an accordion with so many wrinkles. Yes, sunscreen is the key. Or, plastic surgery. LOL
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


LOL Kerry .. you crack me up.. Yes, sunscreen is the key for everybody ^_^ 



mamapajamas said:


> I SO wish Button enjoyed the beach as much as I do. But she so hates getting her Little Royal Feet wet that I no longer bother to take her there. It doesn't seem worth the long drive to have to spend the day trying to coerce her into getting past the dry sand to the high-tide line, only to have her run back to it... and then STILL have to bathe the dry sand out when we get home. :w00t:


AWWWH Button is a true princess :wub: 



silverhaven said:


> The beach is fun for sure. I am looking forward to taking Lola out to the beach soon. Just moved to where there are beaches so won't be long. (after all the unpacking I will hopefully have time for pics).


WOHOO Maureen:chili::chili: congratulations on your move:chili: I remember you once told me that you were planning to move, but I didn't know that you officially did it .. so exciting. I know, the unpacking part is the hardest. But once you are done with it, you can fully enjoy the new place. Wishing you many happy years there. I CAN'T WAIT to see Beach baby Lola pictures:chili:



michellerobison said:


> They look like they're having a blast,love the kissy face and the sand on her nose. Sasha is a kissenator too,kisses the air if she can't kiss anything else. Looking forward to those kissies.


I see that there is a *kissing machine* at your place too :wub:
awwh Crystal is looking forward to giving you tones of kisses:wub: Hurry to us ^_^ Snowy wanna also build a sand castle with you 



momtoboo said:


> love the expressions on those sweet loveable faces as they run with such enthusiasm. Totally adorable.


awwh Sue, I also LOVE their expressions:wub: :wub: 

*trouble* is what Monster Snowy is looking for in that picture; followed by Crystal who learns from him - story of that will be shared after I resize the rest of the pictures. But, I can't help it but smile ... these innocent faces melt my heart



sheila's malt said:


> Do you live on the beach?





Matilda's mommy said:


> so how far is the ocean from you?
> Crystal you can send awntie all the kisses you want.


we are 5 minutes away from the ocean... The beach is like the neighborhood's park, so it is very easy to be there often.

awwh Crystal will be delighted to shower her auntie Paula with kisses:wub:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kat ... I am always in awe of your beautiful pictures of Snowy and Crystal.
> 
> Sometime I would love to see a picture of you holding precious Snowy and Crystal.:wub:


I am very happy to know that you love S&C sweet Marie 

lol I don't know, but I don't like to publish my pictures in the Internet, let alone a public forum. Many people don't mind doing that, but that is just not what I like to do - I try to be careful when sharing personal stuff in the Internet.

What I don't mind doing though is *sending you* my picture with the two monsters. I will do that soon :hugging: 



barefoot contessa said:


> oh,kat, ican almost smell the ocean air with your lovely narrative and gorgeous pictures of Crystal and Snowy! it is in the 40's here. Brrr.. please forgive my partial lack of puncuation but halle is sleeping in 1 of my arms. Thankyou so much for sharing. i can hardly wait to introduce Halle to the beach. you are a great motivator.


oh I can't wait to see and read the story of Halle's first experience at the beach:wub:I hope that you will share that with us ^_^



Maglily said:


> _Absolutely beautiful!_ I printed the shells for my wall at the office before I even finished reading your email....what a beautiful day, the colours and lighting are amazing. Now I have to check the printer and hope that it captured those colours (and then get back to work).


awwh glad that you liked them. 

Brends, Owl Snowy and his polar bear friend (who still need a name) made it safely to us :chili::chili: I took some pictures that I plan to share in the coming days. The malts thank you and adorable Jodi SO MUCH for your thoughtfulness


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

kat, you take the best pictures! gorgeous photos of S&C and the beach...wish i was there with you!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I've posted how I ablsolutely love your pictures....but there are two things I need to know...what kind of camera do you use? And where was that beach...Hawaii?


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! The sand on Crystal's nose is so funny!

My malt Tiffany has never been to the beach before, but I plan on taking her this summer. I'm excited!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!!!!:yahoo:

We have Snowy and Crystal beach pictures!! Oh Kat...these are always my favorite!!! Whenever I think of Snowy and Crystal, I think of them either at the beach or swimming in your pool:wub: I'm soooooo happy you are feeling like your normal healthy, energetic self and can take the fluffs to do fun things like this again. What a great way to spend the day. You can tell how happy they are at the beach. This is truly something they love. It's written all over their faces.

Love these pictures. Thank you so much for sharing your special celebration of renewed good health!:heart:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

remy said:


> wish i was there with you!


Oh we sure would have loved to have you AND Remy:wub: along with us



Rocky's Mom said:


> what kind of camera do you use? And where was that beach...Hawaii?


I am crazy about snapping pictures. Most of the pictures that I snap, I use my Nikon D80 (example, my previous picture post). However, for these pictures, I used my D3 because my D80 is with a friend of mine for the time being. I am really happy to know that you like the pictures that I share 

That beach is in Dubai.



=supermanskivvies= said:


> My malt Tiffany has never been to the beach before, but I plan on taking her this summer. I'm excited!


oh it will be nice to hear/read Tiffany's experience story at the beach :wub: 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> WooHoo!!!!:yahoo:
> 
> We have Snowy and Crystal beach pictures!! Oh Kat...these are always my favorite!!! Whenever I think of Snowy and Crystal, I think of them either at the beach or swimming in your pool:wub: I'm soooooo happy you are feeling like your normal healthy, energetic self and can take the fluffs to do fun things like this again. What a great way to spend the day. You can tell how happy they are at the beach. This is truly something they love. It's written all over their faces.
> 
> Love these pictures. Thank you so much for sharing your *special celebration *of renewed good health!:heart:


wait...wait...wait Crystal ... that wasn't the celebration lol 

I will be celebrating with my friends by doing something EXCITING...with a big group of people and because of that, I had to choose a time that fits everyone to do the official celebration - by the end of this month. Not mentioning what I will be up to yet *until* I do it  wait until you see.

You can call this(thread) pre-celebrating with a 10 years old kid and a couple of monsters:wub::wub::wub: I promised bro to spend some time with him when I am into things like these. 

I guess that my two monsters are known to be "water babies":wub::wub: happy to read that you like these pix

hugs 
Kat


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wonderful pics but I have to say I enjoyed the sandy little nose pics the best.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those r beautiful , they gave me A SENSE OF PEACE! thanksso much for sharing beautiful fluffs , beautiful sunset!!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Crystal, you take the best photos!! I love looking at them!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Such nice pics! You do a really good job taking them. We have had cold (40-60F) wet and gray weather since returning from Atlanta and your beach shots really brightened my day!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awe, Kat, the photos of Snowy, Crystal, and the beach are extraordinary!!! :wub::wub::wub: I always feel like I'm right there in front of adorable Snowy and Crystal! You take the best photos. With my Canon SLR, I still can't take photos near as good as yours, you rock, Kat. :aktion033: Crystal looks beautiful in her bow peace sign and pink bow. Tell Crystal thank you for all the kisses, we are sending many kisses back to her! ♥ ♥ ♥ I LOVE the itty bitty bit of sand on her nose....she's soooo darling. Muaaah, Crystal!!!! Snowy is always such a charmer....full of personality! I love to see him in action. :wub2: I love the beach, too. It's just so relaxing and beautiful. I enjoyed your sunset photos, too, just gorgeous. Josey and I are going to Laguna Beach, CA. for Memorial Day wkend...but, I have to have her on leash or carry her. Josey is not adventurous though, she just wants mommy to carry her around. It's so nice that Snowy and Crystal can run off leash on your beaches and explore and have so much fun. :thmbup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Kat I want to run out and buy one....it helps that Snowy and Crystal are soooooo adorable!!


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures! Looks like they're having a blast!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How did I ever miss these pictures????? :smpullhair: I'm so happy I was doing some SM catch up (though I should be working). 
Kat, you really should be a professional photographer. You just have such an eye -- and of course the most beautiful and photogenic models -- but you really capture the mood, look, feel and even taste of a place. What a gift. And of course, I'm just so crazy about Snowy and Crystal too. Don't you need to come back to study in the US again...this time on the East Coast?? WITH Snowy and Crystal? Lots of aunties to keep them busy while you're studying.:thumbsup: I can take them to the Hamptons and they'll be all the rage.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm hoping to get Tyler to the beach this summer. Sometimes we rent a house for a week but with this economy it doesn't look too promising. Have to settle for day trips and visiting friends. But I can't wait.
So happy you're feeling better and you really whet my appetite about a special celebration. Now you aren't going to do something silly like bungee jump off anything there are you???:angry:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Can I just say WOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!! As soon as I saw the first pic of the sea shells I was in awe!!! I LOVE looking at all your pictures. Amazing skills! :aktion033: 

Is Crystal in a hole in that one pic? She looks like she is buried in the sand? :HistericalSmiley:

Fabulous pictures...really love the last two pics of both of them. :wub:


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

very cute pics!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh my goodness, every single one of those pictures is amazing!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> those r beautiful , they gave me *A SENSE OF PEACE!*


I am happy that I was able to deliver my message  That is EXACTLY how I feel when I am at the beach after a stressful time... I forget about everything that happens in the crazy world 



moshi melo said:


> Crystal, you take the best photos!! I love looking at them!!


*Crystal: "Fank you so much, but I weally didn't take these pictures. My mama (Kat) is da one who took dem"* 



heartmadeforyou said:


> Such nice pics! You do a really good job taking them. We have had cold (40-60F) wet and gray weather since returning from Atlanta and *your beach shots really brightened my day!*


awwwh really happy to read that the pictures brightened your day 



suzimalteselover said:


> Awe, Kat, the photos of Snowy, Crystal, and the beach are extraordinary!!! :wub::wub::wub: I always feel like I'm right there in front of adorable Snowy and Crystal! You take the best photos. With my Canon SLR, I still can't take photos near as good as yours, you rock, Kat. :aktion033: Crystal looks beautiful in her bow peace sign and pink bow. Tell Crystal thank you for all the kisses, we are sending many kisses back to her! ♥ ♥ ♥ I LOVE the itty bitty bit of sand on her nose....she's soooo darling. Muaaah, Crystal!!!! Snowy is always such a charmer....full of personality! I love to see him in action. :wub2: I love the beach, too. It's just so relaxing and beautiful. I enjoyed your sunset photos, too, just gorgeous. Josey and I are going to Laguna Beach, CA. for Memorial Day wkend...but, I have to have her on leash or carry her. Josey is not adventurous though, she just wants mommy to carry her around. It's so nice that Snowy and Crystal can run off leash on your beaches and explore and have so much fun. :thmbup:


awwwh Suzi - the malts FANK YOU so much for saying sweet stuff about them. They are delighted to know that you liked the pictures.



Rocky's Mom said:


> Thanks Kat I want to run out and buy one....it helps that Snowy and Crystal are soooooo adorable!!


you will love it  and yeah!! the innocent, fluffy models are what makes your pictures so good to look at



Snowbody said:


> Kat, you really should be a professional photographer. You just have such an eye -- and of course the most beautiful and photogenic models -- but you really capture the mood, look, feel and even taste of a place. What a gift.
> 
> Don't you need to come back to study in the US again...this time on the East Coast?? WITH Snowy and Crystal? Lots of aunties to keep them busy while you're studying.:thumbsup:
> 
> you really whet my appetite about a special celebration. Now you aren't going to do something silly like bungee jump off anything there are you???:angry:


awwh Sue, thanks for your words about my photos  Until now, photography is my hobby. I haven't taken photography classes, but if I decided to be a PRO, then I must take classes. I gotta be focused at one thing at a time (one step at a time). For now, I am enjoying it so much in my free time 

ooooh studying in the State again and bringing the malts along sounds like a GREAT idea. I'll sure leave them with their aunties when I am away in that case  hehe

ummm, what celebration? did anyone mention anything about celebrating?  are you suuuuuuuure you read it somewhere, dear Sue????? ...:HistericalSmiley:

ok my friend, I don't think you would want to read about it now. I think you will enjoy it better if I shared it with you *after* I do it ^_^ wait to see (hugs) 



Snow White said:


> Is Crystal in a hole in that one pic? She looks like she is buried in the sand? :HistericalSmiley:


She is in a hole that was dug by my brother and still wanted to kiss lol  

the angle of the picture makes it look as if she was buried 



coco&nina said:


> Gorgeous pictures! Looks like they're having a blast!!





Maltese&LabMommy said:


> very cute pics!





Cosy said:


> Wonderful pics but I have to say I enjoyed the sandy little nose pics the best.





thinkpink said:


> Oh my goodness, every single one of those pictures is amazing!


Happy that you liked them  thanks for your words


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

The first picture absolutely captured my attention. You are such a talented photographer. I love the way each photo expresses something special. And of course those adorable fluffs just couldn't be any cuter! The picture of Crystal with sand on her nose is priceless.

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Great pictures of Snowy and Crystal! They always look so happy.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LitGal said:


> The first picture absolutely captured my attention. You are such a talented photographer. I love the way each photo expresses something special. And of course those adorable fluffs just couldn't be any cuter! The picture of Crystal with sand on her nose is priceless.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing.





iloveGESUS said:


> Great pictures of Snowy and Crystal! They always look so happy.


 
awwwh I am really happy that you two liked these pictures :grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

just seeing these amazing pictures!!:Sunny Smile:
your babies look so happy!!:wub2:

thanks for sharing!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Kat, you take the most amazing photos. I just love S&C so much!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Such gorgeous photos of your precious pups.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

I love the beach also, and isn't it funny how sunrise and sunset photos look the same... there must be some philosophical meaning in that, somewhere !! Loved your photos, you can feel the warmth and happiness coming from the pics!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*wonderful pictures. they cheered me up soooo much!

beach, sand, water and the fresh breeze. I think there is nothing more beautiful on earth.
except those tw babies on the pictures :wub::wub:

absolutely amazing pictures and two sweethearts. I love them both!*


----------

